# Change voltage



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

You cannot



bobkoonce said:


> change the manufacturers voltage rating of the motor


That is set by the manufacturer.

What you can do is change the operating voltage which the motor gurus here can help out with, but they will need much more detail. Motor, voltage rating, desired voltage, vehicle, etc.


----------



## bobkoonce (Oct 5, 2011)

I guess what I mean is the operating voltage of the motor, sorry new at this EV conversion stuff. Can I change the operating voltage from 48 volts to 72 or 96 volts or higher without damaging the motor.


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

The answer is maybe, please post some pictures/specs of the motor in question and the guru's on here will be able to help you.

As an example, if yours is a series wound DC motor, it most probably can handle the higher voltage fine, possibly with a small change to the brush timing as the voltage gets higher, but we need the specs!!


----------



## bobkoonce (Oct 5, 2011)

Here are the specs and Pic for the motor I was considering, how far can I push the Volts.

http://evdrives.com/images/Motors/ES-10E-33/L-Front.jpg


36 - 48VDC Separately Excited
8 HP @ 48V Continuous Rated *
30 Ft /Lbs Torque Peak
13 HP Peak with DCX400
15 HP Peak with DCX500
17 HP Peak with DCX600
7/8 Single Shaft, 6.7" Dia by 11.5" Long
Actual weight 58 lbs


----------



## DaveAK (Jun 28, 2009)

bobkoonce said:


> Here are the specs and Pic for the motor I was considering, how far can I push the Volts.
> 
> http://evdrives.com/images/Motors/ES-10E-33/L-Front.jpg
> 
> ...


I run this same motor at 72V nominal in my bike. Don't know how far you can push it beyond 72V. Also worth noting is that it's a SepEx motor, so your controller options become limited and I don't know of any that will run greater than 84V nominal. (But I haven't really looked.)


----------

